# Easter Weekend "Hacking"



## Don M. (Apr 16, 2017)

Several reports have emerged, in recent days, about a possible increase in Computer Hacking over the Easter Weekend....especially for those still running older versions of Windows.  

http://news.softpedia.com/news/nsa-...leaked-millions-of-users-exposed-514898.shtml

It would probably be a good idea to run a full scan on your computer, and make sure that your Anti-Virus, etc., is up to date.


----------

